# désactiver écran interne sous mountain lion



## omarion-88 (21 Septembre 2012)

Bonjours,

Je suis un petit nouveau sur ce forum =).
Ma question est la suivante: Comment désactiver l'écran interne, lorsque macbook branché sur écran externe, sous Mountain Lion?

J'ai vue qu'il y avait un tuto avec une invite de commande à placer dans l'application terminal, mais elle ne semble plus fonctionner sous cette OS.

Merci pour ce qui prendront le temps de lire et de répondre a ce message .


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas si ce qui marchait précédemment pour faire ça (et qui ne nécessitait aucune commande logicielle, il suffisait de fermer l'écran, le Mac se mettait en veille, et en le sortant de veille, seul l'écran externe reste allumé, et on peut rouvrir l'écran intégré pour faciliter le refroidissement) fonctionne toujours sous ML, mais surtout quel intérêt ? C'est tellement plus confortable de travailler avec deux écrans en "bureau étendu" ! :mouais:


----------



## omarion-88 (22 Septembre 2012)

Donc voilà l'article auquel je fais référence: http://www.macg.co/news/voir/229292/astuce-desactiver-l-ecran-interne-lorsqu-un-ecran-externe-est-connecte

J'aurais du préciser mes connaissances en la matière. En faite, tout d'abord, je n'aime pas laissé les deux écrans ouverts car c'est une résolution adapté pour l'écran externe, or mon écran externe tourne en résolution 1920*1200, c'est la que je trouve stupide de pas pouvoir utiliser pleinement son écran (surtout quand on la acheté pour ça).

Et puis, pour le capot fermer, ce que je pratique toujours, et bien je trouve cette pratique limiter, puisque une fois que l'on effectue plusieurs tâches lourd, comme encoder une video ou regarder une video en 1080P plus tâche de fond, mon mac monte facilement a 90°c voir les 100°c, mais je sais que le châssis en aluminium aide mais je pense guerre que les composants apprécies.
Donc c'est pourquoi je veux garder mon écran ouvert pour une aération maximum, tout en profitant de tout les qualités de mon écran externe.

j'effectue cette commande: sudo nvram boot-args="iog=0x0", on me demande mon mot de passe et puis rien, ça reste bloquer.

/Users/yohanpontecaille/Desktop/Capture décran 2012-09-22 à 11.52.45.png


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2012)

omarion-88 a dit:


> J'aurais du préciser mes connaissances en la matière. En faite, tout d'abord, je n'aime pas laissé les deux écrans ouverts car c'est une résolution adapté pour l'écran externe, or mon écran externe tourne en résolution 1920*1200, c'est la que je trouve stupide de pas pouvoir utiliser pleinement son écran (surtout quand on la acheté pour ça).



Ben tu me fais quoi, là ? ça fait beau temps que je travaille avec deux écrans, celui de mon MBP 15" en 1440x900 comme écran secondaire, et celui de mon Apple Cinema Display 20 pouces de 2003 en 1680x1050 comme écran principal, en bureau étendu, les résolutions des deux écrans sont indépendantes, et tu peux (ce que je fais chez moi) utiliser les deux dans leurs résolutions natives respectives ! :mouais:

De plus, tu peux noter que si tu utilises l'écran externe comme écran principal lorsque tu es "à poste", l'écran intégré du MBP redevient automatiquement écran principal dès lors que tu débranches l'écran externe.






omarion-88 a dit:


> Et puis, pour le capot fermer, ce que je pratique toujours, et bien je trouve cette pratique limiter, puisque une fois que l'on effectue plusieurs tâches lourd, comme encoder une video ou regarder une video en 1080P plus tâche de fond, mon mac monte facilement a 90°c voir les 100°c, mais je sais que le châssis en aluminium aide mais je pense guerre que les composants apprécies.
> Donc c'est pourquoi je veux garder mon écran ouvert pour une aération maximum, tout en profitant de tout les qualités de mon écran externe.



Tu n'as pas lu ce que j'ai écrit ?



> il suffisait de fermer l'écran, le Mac se mettait en veille, et en le sortant de veille, seul l'écran externe reste allumé, *et on peut rouvrir l'écran intégré pour faciliter le refroidissement*



Bien entendu lorsque tu rouvres cet écran, il reste éteint.


----------



## gfiche (4 Juin 2013)

Une config n'est pas l'autre, je bosse sur un mb-pro quadcore 8gi ram+ radeon 1gi et je peux dire qu'avec de simples taches multimédias (chrome, firefox, CSS animation et autre) l'ordi se met à turbiner sous Léopard, Lion et MountainLion ! Laisser les 2 écrans actifs quand tu fais du montage vidéo c'est une solution à 2 sesterces. 

_C'est quand même dommage qu'Apple ne propose pas une désactivation manuelle de l'écran dans son prefpan. _
*Voici une vrai solution :*
http://www.macgeneration.com/news/v...-interne-lorsqu-un-ecran-externe-est-connecte

la solution proposée précédemment (???) par P77 réactive automatiquement l'écran depuis Montain Lion donc ne sert à rien. 

P77, ça t'arrive d'aller sur d'autre forum ?
http://www.cultofmac.com/176329/turn-off-internal-lcd-display-of-your-macbook-air-os-x-tips/




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben tu me fais quoi, là ? ça fait beau temps que je travaille avec deux écrans, celui de mon MBP 15" en 1440x900 comme écran secondaire, et celui de mon Apple Cinema Display 20 pouces de 2003 en 1680x1050 comme écran principal, en bureau étendu, les résolutions des deux écrans sont indépendantes, et tu peux (ce que je fais chez moi) utiliser les deux dans leurs résolutions natives respectives ! :mouais:
> 
> De plus, tu peux noter que si tu utilises l'écran externe comme écran principal lorsque tu es "à poste", l'écran intégré du MBP redevient automatiquement écran principal dès lors que tu débranches l'écran externe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2013)

gfiche a dit:


> Une config n'est pas l'autre, je bosse sur un mb-pro quadcore 8gi ram+ radeon 1gi et je peux dire qu'avec de simples taches multimédias (chrome, firefox, CSS animation et autre) l'ordi se met à turbiner sous Léopard, Lion et MountainLion ! Laisser les 2 écrans actifs quand tu fais du montage vidéo c'est une solution à 2 sesterces.



Si tu observe bien le coin en bas à droite de l'écran intégré, tu verras que Safari + Outlook + Moniteur d'activité (sur cet écran là de Space) +Excel 2011 + Word 2011 sur les écrans 3 et 2 de Space, respectivement, le modeste C2D de mon MBP tourne à 8-10%, donc si ton ordi se met à "turbiner" avec moins que ça, ton problème est autre, et ne chercher qu'à éteindre le second écran constitue une solution "de rechange", c'est "contourner le problème", pas le régler.



gfiche a dit:


> P77, ça t'arrive d'aller sur d'autre forum ?
> http://www.cultofmac.com/176329/turn-off-internal-lcd-display-of-your-macbook-air-os-x-tips/



Ben oui, je suis même modo sur un autre, et membre assez actif sur encore deux autres, mais je ne peux pas les fréquenter tous !


----------



## gfiche (5 Juin 2013)

Ton utilisation (ou ta config si tu préfères) n'est pas un maître étalon ni un standard qui te permet d'affirmer :"Qui voudrait ne pas vouloir travailler avec deux écran ???!!! car les Mac Développeurs pour moi tous des génies ! "

Tu peux lire ici quelques commentaires intéressant :
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3190417?start=255&tstart=0

dont mon préféré: 
"APPLE, DO SOMETHING ABOUT THIS AND PLEASE YOUR CUSTOMERS. When it comes to these simple things, you're the most thickheaded company I've ever dealt with. Why don't you just make us all happy? We're asking you to bring back an industry standard feature!"

Pour ma part, je travaille sur mac depuis la génération du quadra (+-20ans). Et depuis toujours, je ne conçois pas qu'un environnement ou un ordi (désolé d'être humaniste) ne soit pas au service de son utilisateur dans sa tache quotidienne. 

Ici, ma dalle propose nativement un affichage de 1680x1050 et 2560x1600 pour mon écran externe. Avec la résolution de mon écran externe j'ai tout le confort utile pour travailler. Mon écran portable devient même un frein à ma production (que je mets à mal pour te répondre) tant j'ai des lag dans l'affichage avec toshop6 et le reste (pour info je suis "Full License" même pas un pet de software mal installé). Laisser actif cet écran est donc pour moi contre productif et pour ma config censée être suffisante et pour ma production. Je trouve ça déb@$ù qu'un système d'exploitation quel qu'il soit bride des fonctionnalités (comme le choix d'activé une sortie externe ou interne ou les deux) sous prétexte que ses utilisateurs n'ont pas à le faire. Imagine : on te vend un véhicule avec la climatisation. Devrais tu la laisser active tout le temps parce que ton constructeur l'a choisit pour toi sans que cela ne soit bénéfique ni pour ta santé ni pour ton véhicule.
Dans ce genre d'options, on ne touche pas à des ressources système. Qu'ils arrêtent quoi. Pour sinistre mémoire, nous avons vu disparaître le "pomme x" permettant le déplacement de dossier (et de fichiers) sans avoir toujours une fenêtre en regard ! Les développeurs n'ont pas laissé la possibilité de réactivé cette fonction. Autre cas, le pad numérique d'un clavier mac Azerty français (imprimé avec un point !!! un vrai), donne une virgule à la frappe. Je code souvent donc j'ai besoin de ce point et pas d'un "shift point" ! Pour corriger ce bug (ben oui c'en est un), tu dois te taper le terminal + lignes de commandes pour rétablir cette situation que je trouve plus pathétique que risible... alors qu'une simple option dans les paramètres clavier permettrait de "corriger". On pourrait se demander si y a pas des saboteurs concurrents qui bossent chez eux pour pourrir cette nouvelle interface. Dingue.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2013)

gfiche a dit:


> Ton utilisation (ou ta config si tu préfères) n'est pas un maître étalon ni un standard qui te permet d'affirmer :"Qui voudrait ne pas vouloir travailler avec deux écran ???!!! car les Mac Développeurs pour moi tous des génies ! "
> 
> Tu peux lire ici quelques commentaires intéressant :
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3190417?start=255&tstart=0
> ...



Une chose est sûre, dans l'histoire, c'est que même si un écran 9 pouces te suffisait (au hasard : 2 couleurs, le noir et le blanc ), que tu veuilles éteindre un écran, c'est un choix qui t'appartient, mais il n'en reste pas moins que là, tu ne traites pas le problème : ton Mac ne devrait pas "laguer" avec deux écrans, il y a une anomalie quelque-part !


----------



## gfiche (27 Juin 2013)

Le problème de lag est, comme toujours, un ignoble problème de support ! Et ça ne devrait jamais arrivé avec une install saine et sur une machine à 2600. Même le Lenovo à500 de mon épouse ne fait pas ça !

Et puis franchement, je ne connais pas beaucoup de config qui restent silencieuse en affichant un *6mo/px *temps réel. Par contre je connais des configs qui laissent leurs utilisateurs manager leurs paramètres de sortie video comme ils le veulent et c'est dommage qu'apple à décider de choisir pour toi ce genre d'option. 

Je suis sûre en plus que c'est volontairement bridé !


----------

